
Amazing NCC-1701-D simulator issues final command: “all stop” - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/incredible-star-trek-the-next-generation-simulation-ordered-to-stand-down/
======
jorisw
Mac:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:ce1cf2847d8303a8e7e708cb378d9e7ab1534628&dn=Stage9-Mac-v009.zip

Windows:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:f2b84daf5a60ad9a452c933523de7ec786bbb0bd&dn=Stage9-Windows-v10.exe

Windows, Linux and VR:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:2fa616b75593e7e3561e1b80552a70a1b1a14ff5&dn=Stage9%20-%20Windows%20%2b%20Linux%20%2b%20VR

~~~
mrmondo
Legend ;)

------
Flenser
A perfect recreation of the Enterprise-D in an "Experience" that you just walk
around, would probably not have been a problem for CBS if that's all it was
ever going to be used for. I think the problem for CBS was that anyone could
take the model and assets and turn it into either a game, or use it for CGI to
place behind actors filmed in front of green-screens.

Now you could argue they could have waited till somebody did that and then
tell them to stop, but with such a high quality model available it would make
a game or film so much easier and cheaper to produce that they could likely
see several projects using it, and have to fight several legal battles to stop
them.

If they kill this now, they don't have to worry about that possibility.

------
nullsmack
I'm sick of this stuff. CBS keeps shutting down works of love from fans of
their show. This is due to Copyright law being too draconian. Star Trek is a
cultural heritage and shouldn't be used by CBS to attack fans any more.

------
pasbesoin
Doe CBS not realize how much negative press and good-will this generates?

I was considering signing up to one or another legitimate source, and watching
"Discovery".

No, thanks. I'll wait until the franchise lands in more appreciative hands, if
ever.

